# Ajouter des polices à OpenOffice...



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (17 Mars 2006)

Je ne sais pas si j'ouvre une porte déjà ouverte, mais bon, okazou...

Si vous désirez ajouter des polices à OpenOffice, celui-ci accepte les polices TrueType (extension .ttf)
Pour avoir accès au dossier des polices de OOo, cliquez sur son icône en maintenant la touche CTRL enfoncée, puis dans le menu contextuel qui se déroule, choisissez "Affichez le contenu du paquet".
Ouvrez les dossier "Contents", puis "openoffice.org2.0", puis "share", puis "fonts" et enfin "truetype"... Ouf !
Vous pouvez glisser toutes les polices TrueType que vous voulez dans ce dossier, OOo les prendra en compte au prochain lancement. Hop ! (comme disait Achille Talon).


----------



## avosmac (17 Mars 2006)

Nous allons reprndre l'info


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (18 Mars 2006)

Puisqu'on y est, allons-y !
Je voulais faire un "tuto" sur la gestion des polices sur MacOS X, et puis, pourquoi faire ce qui est déjà fait, surtout quand c'est bien fait...
J'ai trouvé ça sur le net : plaisant, clair et didactique.


----------



## ericb2 (18 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

En fait, il y a encore plus propre :

Depuis la 2.0.2, les préférences de l'utilisateur sont placées dans 

~/Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org 2.0

Et je conseille de créer : 
* ~/Library/Application Support/OpenOffice.org 2.0/user/fonts*

*C'est dans ce répertoire que chaque utilisateur doit placer ses propres *.ttf  *

Pour information, ce sera normalement implémenté dans la 2.0.3, avec macosxfondu 


-- 
Eric Bachard


----------

